
Announcing Lightning Loop Alpha: An Easier Way to Receive on Lightning - larrysalibra
https://blog.lightning.engineering/posts/2019/03/20/loop.html
======
larrysalibra
This sounds like it will solve the UX problem of being unable to receive
payments on lightning when you first create your wallet without finding a
friend who will open a channel with you.

Look forward to trying it out!

